# [SOLVED] problem z libxcb...

## dylon

Witajcie.

Po ostatnim upgradeworld, musialo mi przekompilowac nowa wersje x11-libs/libxcb i teraz wiekszosc kompilowanych programow wywala blad:

```
/usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0: undefined reference to `_xcb_lock_io'

/usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0: undefined reference to `_xcb_unlock_io'

```

wlacznie z samym libxcb (chcialem mu zrobic downgrade ale sie skurczybyk nie daje  :Smile:  )

Poradzcie jak naprawic system  :Smile: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Revdep-rebuild zrobione? Co znaczy, że "nie daje"?

----------

## dylon

nie daje sie bo wypluwa ten sam blad co reszta, no i przez to revdep-a tez nie dam rady zrobic  :Sad: 

----------

## dziadu

Powinienem olać tego posta z powodu jego nieregulaminowości (m.in. braku podstawowych informacji o wersji biblioteki, itp), ale moja naiwna wiara w potrzebe pomagania bierze górę...

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide.xml

I piszczie k***** posty zawierające konkretne odpowiedzi - dajcie nam szanse pomóc Wam do jasnej ch******!  Inaczej ostatni wartościowi ludzie odejdą z tego forum - ten proces trwa już długo a studnia nie jest bez dna. Moderator wybaczy mój język, ale ciężko walczyć z tym "betonem" wśród nowych użytkowników (nie tylko nowych), wzbraniających się przed podaniem wartościowych i pomocnych informacji.

----------

## soban_

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Powinienem olać tego posta z powodu jego nieregulaminowości (m.in. braku podstawowych informacji o wersji biblioteki, itp), ale moja naiwna wiara w potrzebe pomagania bierze górę...
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide.xml
> 
> I piszczie k***** posty zawierające konkretne odpowiedzi - dajcie nam szanse pomóc Wam do jasnej ch******!  Inaczej ostatni wartościowi ludzie odejdą z tego forum - ten proces trwa już długo a studnia nie jest bez dna. Moderator wybaczy mój język, ale ciężko walczyć z tym "betonem" wśród nowych użytkowników (nie tylko nowych), wzbraniających się przed podaniem wartościowych i pomocnych informacji.

 

Spokojnie, postaramy sie mu pomoc z tym. Jest nowy wiec daj troche mu wyrozumialosci z reszta nie on jeden  :Razz: . Daj emerge --info + inne potrzebne nam rzeczy.

----------

## dziadu

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Spokojnie, postaramy sie mu pomoc z tym. Jest nowy wiec daj troche mu wyrozumialosci z reszta nie on jeden . Daj emerge --info + inne potrzebne nam rzeczy.

 

Popatrz na datę rejestracji. Od kogo jak nie użytkownika z takim stażem i (teoretycznie) pamiętającym czasy "świetności" tego forum wymagałoby się rzeczowych postów.

----------

## soban_

 *dziadu wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   Spokojnie, postaramy sie mu pomoc z tym. Jest nowy wiec daj troche mu wyrozumialosci z reszta nie on jeden . Daj emerge --info + inne potrzebne nam rzeczy. 
> 
> Popatrz na datę rejestracji. Od kogo jak nie użytkownika z takim stażem i (teoretycznie) pamiętającym czasy "świetności" tego forum wymagałoby się rzeczowych postów.

 

Tak, ale daj mu troche toleracnji - ja rozumiem jakby ktorys raz sie wypowiadal. Popieram to co mowisz, jednak nie chce odrazu go zrazic takim podejsciem  :Smile: 

@dylon - udziel wiecej informacji na przyszlosc. Jak mamy udzielic pomocy, nie wiedzac wogle co instalowales?  :Wink: 

----------

## dylon

Bardzo wszystkich przepraszam - faktycznie dalem ciala  :Sad: 

Co do samej wersji libxcb to nie wiem, czy aktualizacja byla teraz czy wczesnej. W kazdym razie teraz mam te najnowsza. 

 *Quote:*   

> [I] x11-libs/libxcb
> 
>      Available versions:  1.0 1.1 (~)1.1.90.1 (~)1.4-r1 {debug doc selinux}
> 
>      Installed versions:  1.4-r1(07:13:27 24.09.2009)(-debug -doc -selinux)
> ...

 

Kombinuje na razie troche naookolo, bo instrukcja podana przez dziada nie bardzo dziala u mnie (dlatego tez, napisalem tu na forum) - wiekszosc pakietow ma albo zle sloty albo przy kompilacji wywala sie na libxcb  :Smile: 

Tymczasowo wywalilem  /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so i recznie kompiluje prawie wszystko do ma zwiazek z x-ami (czyli to co w liscie wyplul xcb-rebuilder). 

"revdep-rebuild -L libxcb-xlib.so.0" tez krzaczy sie o sloty i xcb...

na razie rokowania sa dobre bo pakiety sie kompiluja poprawnie (co najwyzej recznei jakies zmiany robie typu slot, wersja, brakujace zaleznosci etc.)

Jesli cos Wam pomoze to zamieszczam info:

```
 dylon ~ # emerge --info      

                

Portage 2.2_rc41 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.30-gentoo-r6-dylon i686)

=================================================================                                           

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6-dylon-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_D_CPU_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1         

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 23 Sep 2009 14:15:03 +0000                                                          

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                                

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p33                                                                                

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.9-r1                                                                    

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r2, 3.1.1-r1                                                                     

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8                                                                               

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                                                 

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r2                                                                               

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                                  

sys-apps/openrc:     9999                                                                                   

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.1                                                                                    

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                          

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11                         

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1                                                                              

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                                 

sys-devel/libtool:   1.3.5, 2.2.6a                                                                          

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                              

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"                                                                                  

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                  

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"                                                     

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                   

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"    

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                                                               

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe"                                                                                            

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                                

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache confcache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                                     

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"                           

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"                                                                                                              

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--warn-once"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--progress"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/arcon /usr/local/layman/games /usr/local/layman/pda /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aiglx alsa amr apache2 ape asf aspell bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups curl dbus dga dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox firefox3 flac fortran gdbm gif glitz gpm gstreamer hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 irda isdnlog java jpeg kde libnotify libwww lirc lm_sensorsmad matroska midi mikmod mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap musepack mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptl_only nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png posix ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session skins spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stream svg sysfs tcpd theora threads thunar tiff timidity truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vdpau vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 emu10k1 emu10k1x hda-intel hdsp hdspm" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloatlinear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc"INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse kbd" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" LIRC_DEVICES="all" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

```

p.s. juz sie nie gniewajcie  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Poe

dziś się z tym samym męczyłem. tu jest rozwiązanie - http://www.mail-archive.com/gentoo-dev@lists.gentoo.org/msg35509.html

----------

## dylon

 *Poe wrote:*   

> dziś się z tym samym męczyłem. tu jest rozwiązanie - http://www.mail-archive.com/gentoo-dev@lists.gentoo.org/msg35509.html

 

Czy te linijke:

```
1) make sure that /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.* are gone. Portage 2.2_rc* users _should_ remove it as well.
```

mam rozumiec, ze mam wrocic do portage 2.1.x? (posiadam 2.2_rc41) - za dobrze angielskiego nie znam i chyba mi sens tu umyka...

Wspomniany wyzej sposob "recznego" kompilowania pakietow polegl. Mimo ze je kompilowalem bez wspomnianych bibliotek libxcb-xlib.* to programy przy uruchamianiu sie pluja, ze takiej im brakuje  :Sad: 

No i nawet nie moge wrocic do xcb nizszego bo caly czas mam blad jak w pierwszym poscie  :Sad: 

----------

## Belliash

ja bym wypieprzyl ten plik i tyle  :Wink: 

----------

## dylon

O pliku, a w zasadzie trzech jakie mam w systemie (*.so, *.so.0, *.so.0.0.0) mowi pierwsze zdanie. Drugie chyba jest o portage... bo jesli znow o xcb to chyba sensu by nie mialo  :Smile: 

Portage nie chce ruszac zamin mi ktos bardziej doswiadczony nie powie, ze mozna  :Smile: 

----------

## one_and_only

Eh, eh - tam nie ma nic o usuwaniu portage, chodzi o to, żeby usunąć pliki /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.* niezaleźnie od tego, którą wersję portage używasz (wspomniana 2.2rc mają taki ficzer zachowywania starszych wersji bibliotek programu, jeśli jakieś aplikacje z nich korzystają - "preserve-libs"). Punkt 2 - uruchamiasz /usr/portage/x11-libs/libxcb/files/xcb-rebuilder.sh - jeśli zgłosi błędy wykonujesz polecenia z punktu 3 (wymaga portage-utils) i 4.

P.S.

Tu masz wszystko jak na dłoni ;D

http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=pl&js=y&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mail-archive.com%2Fgentoo-dev%40lists.gentoo.org%2Fmsg35509.html&sl=en&tl=pl&history_state0=

----------

## dziadu

dylon, jakieś farmazony opowiadasz. To nie działa, tamto nie działa, ale nic nie pokazujesz. Pokaż jakieś logi, komunikaty, bo puki co to są bajki dla mnie. Restartowałeś komputer po aktualizacji? Aktualizacja biblioteki na dysku nie znaczy, że jest ona aktualizowana w pamięci. Użyj polecenia 

```
equery depends libxcb
```

 i zobacz jakie pakiety zależą bezpośrednio od xcb, przekompiluj je, zrestartuj komputer i zobacz co się dzieje. Jeśli jakaś aplikacja się wywala, kompilacja jest przerywana, to pokaż jakieś logi. Bo tak to możemy sobie strzelać aż do całkowitego zapchania /dev/null...

----------

## Poe

OK, take it easy...

po kolei. usuwasz wspomniane pliki /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.* czyli

```

#rm /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.*

```

następnie

```

#sh /usr/portage/x11-libs/libxcb/files/xcb-rebuilder.sh

```

zobacz, jakie pakiety wywaliło Ci na końcu powyższego.

potem zastosuj to mniej wiecej tak

```

emerge --oneshot --nodeps \

$(for i in x11-proto/ x11-libs/libxcb x11-libs/libX11 x11-libs/libXext \

           x11-libs/libX x11-libs/xcb-util x11-libs/cairo \

           x11-libs/pango x11-libs/gtk+ gnome-base/libgnomeui \

           x11-libs/qt-gui; do \

    qlist -IC $i; \

done) 

```

tak, bez -pv na końcu.

skończy mielić, odpal na wszekli wypadek

```

#revdep-rebuild

```

i wszystko powinno hulać.

----------

## Belliash

A to trzeba usuwac ten plik? ja go zostawilem jak robilem upgrade i tez jakos dziala  :Wink:  Zreszta nawet w tym migration howto pisalo z tego co pamietam by ten plik usubac na szarym koncu jak juz wszystkie paczki beda przekompilowane i nie beda go potrzebowaly, bo bez niego nie beda dzialac prawidlowo - przekompilowalem, ale pliku zapomnialem usunac - duzo chyba nie zajmuje?  :Wink: 

----------

## lsdudi

kombinacje jak koń pod góre ..........

 wyraźnie pisze 

```

WARN: postinst 

libxcb-xlib.so is no longer shipped by libxcb but was kept on your system

While your system will still work, emerging new packages or updates

will likely fail. You can fix broken libtool .la files by running :

/usr/portage/x11-libs/libxcb/files/xcb-rebuilder.sh 

To completely get rid of libxcb-xlib.so references, please read :

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide.xml 

```

Polecam używać elogv i przeglądać ostatnie log upgradów i instalacji

----------

## dziadu

No widzisz, ale to zostało podane już na talerzu wiele razy, za każdym razem inaczej przyprawione. Mimo tego ciągle problemu ugryźć nie może. Ja kończę udział w tym bezsensownym, przedłużającym się niemiłosiernie wątku. Jeśli autor się nie posunie do przodu sam, to znaczy że po ludzku, sorry za to, nie nadaje się. Dla jednego Gentoo, dla innego Ubuntu. A trzeci się Vistą zadowoli.

----------

## Pryka

tak w ogóle to już 2 czy 3 temat o tym samym... nie lepiej podać linka do poprzedniego tematu i zamknąć?

A co najdurniejsze wszystko było w logach podane...

----------

## Belliash

w koncu ktos zaczyna rozumiec moje oburzenie  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

zawsze można jeszcze dysk sformatować  i postawić na nowo :]

----------

## Belliash

 *Poe wrote:*   

> zawsze można jeszcze dysk sformatować  i postawić na nowo :]

 

usmiejesz sie, ale czasami odnsoze wrazenie ze to najszybsza metoda na niektore problemy...  :Cool: 

----------

## Poe

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   zawsze można jeszcze dysk sformatować  i postawić na nowo :] 
> 
> usmiejesz sie, ale czasami odnsoze wrazenie ze to najszybsza metoda na niektore problemy... 

 

czasami tak  :Wink:  tym bardziej, ze ze stage 3 nie stawia się długo gentoo, zwłaszcza na dzisiejszym sprzęcie. a jeszcze, jak /home jest wydzielone do osobnej partycji, to żaden problem, aczkolwiek jeszcze nigdy takie coś mi się nie zdarzyło.

----------

## dylon

Powoli kde i reszta  zaczyna dzialac.

Najblizsza rozwiazania pomoca wykazal sie Poe - u mnie TRZEBA BYLO wywalic stare biblioteki xcb-xlib...  Szkoda, ze w miedzyczasie przekompilowalem ze dwiescie pakietow dzialajacych pod X kilka razy (jeszcze trwa  :Sad:  )

Na nieszczescie, moje gentoo odegralo sie na mnie za lekki balagan z pakietami co bardzo mocno mi skomplikowalo zycie (patrz wczesniejszy post o bledach min. zaleznosci).

I nie wszystko sprowada sie do czytania elogv bo pierwszy link podany nie uwzglednial wyrzucenia bibliotek.

Problem w zasadzie juz rozwiazany i jedyne co zostalo do zrobienia to.. przeprosic dziada  :Smile:  - zapamietam sobie powody (sluszne) Twojego oburzenia  :Smile: 

p.s. i serdecznie dziekuje za polecanie Visty - zostane przy gentoo, zwlaszcza, ze milo mi cieszyc sie jednym systemem od 2004.0  :Razz:   (to byl najwiekszy problem na jaki trafilem)

----------

## dziadu

 *dylon wrote:*   

> Najblizsza rozwiazania pomoca wykazal sie Poe - u mnie TRZEBA BYLO wywalic stare biblioteki xcb-xlib...  Szkoda, ze w miedzyczasie przekompilowalem ze dwiescie pakietow dzialajacych pod X kilka razy (jeszcze trwa  )

 

 *dylon wrote:*   

> I nie wszystko sprowada sie do czytania elogv bo pierwszy link podany nie uwzglednial wyrzucenia bibliotek.

 

No coś Ci się kolego pomyliło. To co Poe podał Ci dwa razy! znajduje się również w pierwszym linku jaki został podany w tym wątku. Również uwaga odnośnie usunięcia biblioteki (vide ostatnia linijka na tamtej stronie). Więc albo kłopoty z czytaniem, rozumieniem, albo ...

 *dylon wrote:*   

> Problem w zasadzie juz rozwiazany i jedyne co zostalo do zrobienia to.. przeprosic dziada  - zapamietam sobie powody (sluszne) Twojego oburzenia 

 

Mi to do niczego nie potrzebne. Oby zaprocentowało w przyszłości.

----------

## Pryka

 *dylon wrote:*   

> I nie wszystko sprowada sie do czytania elogv bo pierwszy link podany nie uwzglednial wyrzucenia bibliotek.

 

Tak? xD

Oto link: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide.xml

Oto cytat mówiący o wywaleniu ów biblioteki... 

```
When revdep-rebuild no longer reports broken packages, you can safely remove libxcb-xlib.so.0 from your library directory. 
```

FAIL...   :Shocked: 

----------

## dylon

chyba zgubiles sens mojej wypowiedzi... albo nie przeczytales np. odpowiedzi Poe...

Musialem NAJPIERW je wyrzucic zanim zrobilem cokolwiek innego.

----------

## Pryka

Jakbyś nie wiedział to w logu portage było napisane, żeby zrobić to najpierw tzn. usunąć bibliotekę...  A dla odmiany na końcu tego logu był link w którym była opisana troszkę inna kolejność działań...

----------

